# New Girl



## paumi (Jan 20, 2009)

Salaams to everyone, 

I joined ff a while ago and thought I'd check out all the threads. 

Well Im 24 years old and my dh is 26. We have been married for just over 6years and started ttc 2weeks after we got married but have had no luck to date. We were told it was unexplained even after I had a lap and dye. All the consultant told me was that I had a couple of cysts but that was normal. I had ovarian drilling in 2006 an was put on the waiting list for ivf and got our first app late 2007. 
After first app and scans and bloods my clinic (midland fertility services) told me I had pcos which came to both of us as a massive shock! especially as there is no history of it in either of our families and nobody has ever had problems ttc either. Anyways our first tx in 2008 ended pretty bad as I had produces around 70 follies and got ohss really bad. My docs at the clinic did'nt stop treatment either and as we were new to it we didnt know any better . We got 18 follies at the end of it but because my drug dosage kept on getting changed during stimming the fertilised embies were abnormal and legally the clinic couldnt put them back. We then went for another tx in may at the same clinic as our first cycle was nhs funded and because they didnt do an embryo transfer it wasnt classed as a full cycle. We had a short protocol to produce less eggs or better quality and it went really well until test day when we got a bfn. 
We are planning to go for another tx next month and was hoping my sisters could do a dua for me and dh. May ALLAH (swt) fill all our lives with the happiness a child brings. ameen 

Sorry if that was abit depressing, didnt mean for it to be. 

ws paumi.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi paumi and welcome to the board 

The link for the muslim posters is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141631.1380

They are a great bunch and very supportive so pop on over and say hello 

Amanda xx


----------



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

w'a'w'r'w'b' dearest sister Paumi...

First of all welcome to our lovely thread....mashAllah we have a lovely bunch of ladies here  

Sorry to hear about all u have gone through, u truly have been through the mill.....may Allah make this journey easy for us all ameen...its not easy and yes docs do get things wrong.....this is from Allah and inshAllah it makes us stronger. U sound like a very strong person ....ur planning another treatment for nxt month...i guess thats all one can do...keep going thats shows we are doing something!

Like Ren said join i son the Mulim thread mashAllah great support on there.

Take care and keep in touch.

Love and duas


----------

